# New dirted tank and when to put fish in?



## DrMiller357 (May 16, 2011)

I dirted my 40 gallon about a week ago with about 1inch -1.5inch organic miracle grow with 3/4inch - 1inch play sand on top that i had in there before the dirt and i have mature filter media.

My question is when is it safe to put fish in?

Its actually been surprisingly clean, considering i didn't even filter out the soil. Except for some brown tint to the water i haven't had any trouble. Iv'e herd people making a mess but i guess i just happen to do things right.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

Test your watar parameters, if everything comes out looking good, then go for it. Try not to overload the tanks bioload, add in only a few fish at a time then wait a few days so the bioload evens out, then add a few more fish, and repeat....


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Do not add fish right away. 

Do the fishless cycle. 
If you already have a good population of bacteria still alive on the materials you used, the cycle will go really fast (few days to a week). 

If the soil starts adding ammonia to the water you must know this BEFORE you get any fish. The ammonia will feed the bacteria and get the cycle started. But you cannot add fish until the soil quits adding ammonia to the water.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Do a fishless cycle go by a bottle of pure ammonia and put a 1/2 teaspoon full in. Do this daily for 1 week then let it finish the next week. At the end of week 2 check you water for Ammonia Nitrites and nitrates. If the first 2 read 0 then you can add some fish. Only do a couple at a time (Like 2 to 3 every 2-3 weeks until it has been going for a couple months.


----------

